# Thoughts on these two new dog biscuits for my mix..



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been reviewing the dog biscuits in my mouse mix and was wondering if some one could tell me what they think of these two? The mice seem to love them - as in throwing themselves at the dinner bowl love them :lol: - although the protein levels are a little high (will just be bashing the biscuits down a bit and using a very small amount anyway so that isn't an issue.) Anyway, here they are:

Burgess Supadog Puppy
Chicken Meal (min 26%), Naked Oats, Wheat, Herring Meal, Maize, Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Brewers Yeast, Dried Egg, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt

Fibre 3%
Protein 28%
Vitamin D3 * 1,800 iu/kg
Vitamin E * 150mg/kg
Copper 13mg/kg
Vitamin A * 18,000 iu/kg
Oil & Fats 13%

Frolic COmplete Adult Poultry Dog Feed
Cereals (Min. 4% Wheat, Min. 4% Maize, Min. 4% Rice In The White Kibble), Meat and Animal Derivatives (Min. 4% Chicken In The Brown Kibble), Oils and Fats, Derivatives Of Vegetable Origin (Min. 3% Dried Beet Pulp), Minerals, Vegetable Protein Extracts.

Typical Analysis:

Moisture 0%, Protein 22%, Oils and Fats 15%, Fibre 8%, Ash 3%, Omega 6 Fatty Acids: 2.4%, Omega 3 Fatty Acids: 0.15%, Vitamin A 6000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3: 600 IU/kg, Vitamin E 160 mg/kg. Vitamin levels guaranteed until best before date. Total Copper as Copper Sulphate 10 mg/kg. EC permitted antioxidants BHA, BHT. Colourants (permitted EC additives) Ponceau 4R, Brilliant Blue, Tartrazine, Titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxide. Preservatives (permitted EC additives) Potassium Sorbate.

I thought a small amount of each type of biscuit would be good for the meeces and give them a little variety to their diet. More and more of the existing biscuits I'm using are being left so I reckon the little critters are just demanding a change  :lol: Thanks in advance for any comments and for having a look at them for me


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

To be honest, I wouldn't even feed my dog frolic or supadog. Frolic has a lot of crud in it to make it look, taste and smell pretty. Supadog is like the ownbrand in supermarkets. It's cheap, but it isn't good. I know it may be different for mice as it's not the only thing in their diet, but i'd rather feed them something like Burns-it's a simple mix and hasn't got any nasties in it. For example, the chicken and maize complete adult; 
Ingredients:
Maize (Min 70%), Chicken Meal (Min 16%), Peas, Chicken Oil, Seaweed, Minerals & Vitamins

Chicken & Maize
Protein 18.5%
Oil 7.5%
Fibre 2.0%
Ash 5.0%
Moisture 8.0%
Copper 15mg/kg
Sodium 0.10%
Calcium 0.95%
Phosphorus 0.65%
Magnesium 0.11%
Potassium 0.44%
Chloride 0.19%
Sulphur 0.11%
Essential Fatty Acid 2.20%

But i'm just skeptical of mainstream brands. I feed mine on simply (the same as my dog) plus other stuff, but i'm going on to burns very soon


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Pants  I thought i got some good biscuits. Thanks Megazilla, will keep the junk food then for a treat and look for something better :lol:


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Roz, the only dog kibble featured in the Shunamite mix (for rats) that has low protein is one called Nutro Natural Choice Lite kibble. It has 14% protein (minimum), Fat 6%, Fibre 6.5%, Copper 12%. All the others seem to be way over the 18% protein. The reason dog kibbles are mixed with other things is that the protein content will be diluted by these other ingredients, but I hav`nt a clue how dilute this becomes! Kibbles based around older dogs (senior) will have lower protein content because older dogs can suffer from kidney problems. A maintenance diet for mice (non breeding females) does`nt need to have such a high protein level. Legend has it that too much protein causes skin problems in mice, but whether this is true or not, I don`t know. I would imagine it does have an impact on the kidneys of older mice though.

I would aim for a lower protein kibble, or at least one that does`nt exceed the 16% protein content. The trouble with dog foods in general is that they can also be salty and highly flavoured, otherwise the dogs would turn their noses up. All the flavourings and additives in these kibbles puts me right off. Maybe Burgess Supa Rat Royale would be a better choice? I was feeding this rat kibble within my grain mix, but I stopped adding it because I wanted to cut out the animal proteins for Rosie to see if it would help her itchiness. I`m convinced now that mice carry an `itch gene` receptor and that diet has nothing to do with it. But I still feel that too much protein is`nt a good thing long term.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I use Pedigree small bite ideal for the mouses little hands to hold they eat it all too.If your mice enjoy them give them it nothing worse if there is alot of waste.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

racingmouse said:


> Roz, the only dog kibble featured in the Shunamite mix (for rats) that has low protein is one called Nutro Natural Choice Lite kibble. It has 14% protein (minimum), Fat 6%, Fibre 6.5%, Copper 12%. All the others seem to be way over the 18% protein. The reason dog kibbles are mixed with other things is that the protein content will be diluted by these other ingredients, but I hav`nt a clue how dilute this becomes! Kibbles based around older dogs (senior) will have lower protein content because older dogs can suffer from kidney problems. A maintenance diet for mice (non breeding females) does`nt need to have such a high protein level. Legend has it that too much protein causes skin problems in mice, but whether this is true or not, I don`t know. I would imagine it does have an impact on the kidneys of older mice though.
> 
> I would aim for a lower protein kibble, or at least one that does`nt exceed the 16% protein content. The trouble with dog foods in general is that they can also be salty and highly flavoured, otherwise the dogs would turn their noses up. All the flavourings and additives in these kibbles puts me right off. Maybe Burgess Supa Rat Royale would be a better choice? I was feeding this rat kibble within my grain mix, but I stopped adding it because I wanted to cut out the animal proteins for Rosie to see if it would help her itchiness. I`m convinced now that mice carry an `itch gene` receptor and that diet has nothing to do with it. But I still feel that too much protein is`nt a good thing long term.


Thanks RM - I have already sat with excel for ages to work out the overall protein in my mix with both these dog biscuits and managed to get it to 14% though which is what I was aiming for  The other dog biscuit I was using previously meant I had to use more biscuits to get the 14% protein level and I just thought these ones would add a bit more variety. I have heard good reviews of the Burgess Rat Royale though, but cannot get it in any of the local pet shops. Although I can get it online, I would rather get the main staples from somewhere local so that if I ran out and needed it in a rush it's just a case of nipping out to the shops (like the time I left my sister to look after the mice for 2 nights - she used a whole month's worth of food and I had to go get more of everything to make more mix!!)



geordiesmice said:


> I use Pedigree small bite ideal for the mouses little hands to hold they eat it all too.If your mice enjoy them give them it nothing worse if there is alot of waste.


Thanks for that  Pedigree is one of the few dog biscuit brands that i can get in all the pet shops around here :lol:


----------

